# Sicily.......



## 2bsicilian

Looking to take Italian lessons near Modica, Sicily.


----------



## ladolcevita78

2bsicilian said:


> Looking to take Italian lessons near Modica, Sicily.


Hi there!

You could maybe try the below website:

Annunci gratuiti Kijiji - Annunci gratis per offerte di lavoro, case, auto e articoli usati

Best of luck!


----------



## 2bsicilian

*where*

Are you living in sicily?


----------



## ladolcevita78

2bsicilian said:


> Are you living in sicily?


Heya,

No, I'm living in Reggio Calabria, close by though.


----------



## dio62

*Hi ! just movenear Reggio Calabria.*

hi 

I just move to near reggi after working for 15 yrs in london, what's up ?

I'm Italian (althought originally form milan) and I'm planning to settle down here, so far I'm loving it !

keep in touch, e buon fine settimana

Pietro


----------

